# My happy birds



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had budgies for 17 years or so. have learned a lot from this forum and just wanted to share.
I had been doing things right, I thought until I started reading a lot of the stickys here. Wow, was I wrong. But then I applied what I learned. My budgies started being more happy and healthy. By blue boy, Skippy, was not a happy camper. So, I started my quest looking for him a buddy. Skippy was 2 at the time so a baby was out of the question. When I finally found a mate, she happened to be a girl! So, I did all the quarantine as the sticky said. I got her a new cage and introduced her to it like the sticky said. Suke came in a very small cage. I just couldn't stand to see her in such a small cage even for 30 days. All went very well. After her thirty days or more. Skippy got to see Suke. the E is not silent, like sue kee. It was her name when I adopted her and she answers to it. Anyway, after a time, as in the stickies, Skippy and Suke chose which "house" to live in. They have been together for about 6 weeks now and Skippy and Suke are very happy!
Those sticky's do work. Skippy is no longer just sitting in his cage sleeping. Suke is now in a much much larger cage where she can flap wings and climb. Plus they have each other but were intoduced the proper way. Thanks Talk Budgies. Now I have 4 very happy budgies eating broccoli flowerets and leafy greens. I just wanted to say if anyone ever doubted the stickys, don't because they do work.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for your sweet message, Ronda! :hug:

It made me smile to hear that Suke and Skippy are doing so well together, and they sound like two very happy, healthy birds :thumbsup: 

We always love to hear how our resources have helped people with their birds - our number one goal is always to promote the best budgie care practices as much as possible. :tb: :yes: :grouphug:

We would love to hear more about Suke and Skippy in the near future!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ronda,

It's wonderful to hear how well Skippy and Suke are doing now! :thumbup:

We're glad the stickies have been a good resource for you and truly appreciate your message.

Looking forward to seeing some pictures hoto: of your beautiful budgies soon!

Best wishes*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That is so great to hear Rhonda! 

In a perfect world, every single member who signs up would read the Stickies! But to hear that some people do, and benefit from it, makes it all worth it . As you found, it’s good for everyone, even those with budgie experience! I’m so happy to hear this success story, and that Skippy and Suke are happy little budgies! :2thumbs:


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for all good words. I'll see if Skippy and Suke will cooperate with the camera.


----------

